# Looking for some suggestions and know how for an Air ride set up on a 2007 3.6L Passat 4Motion



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

As the title states.... Im not even sure if there is currently a kit out there specifically for my car at this point in time but would like to collectively get some input from you guys as to recomendations on set ups/management / experience with the brands that are on the market ect ect

any input would be greatly appreciated....










Specs on the car as it sits today:
2007 3.6L Passat 4Motion 
Hi Def body kit
H&R Springs
19" MAE Crown Jewels MonoBlocks w/polished lips and colormatched centers(8.5 up front 9.5 out back)
and pretty much every option that was avail for the car is on the car.

Thanks in advance!
Patrick


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

That thing is SICK now; It's going to kill on air!!! Subscribed!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm almost certain that your rear setup would be the same as an a6, which we could do!!


----------



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

BlsdEsquire said:


> That thing is SICK now; It's going to kill on air!!! Subscribed!


 Thanks for the compliments!



[email protected] said:


> I'm almost certain that your rear setup would be the same as an a6, which we could do!!


Steve, you have my attention where are you guys located (Time zone) I'd like to chat with you if that's possible


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

MicBicPic said:


> Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> 
> Steve, you have my attention where are you guys located (Time zone) I'd like to chat with you if that's possible


East Coast. Shoot me your digits and ill text you before I call you!! In the mean time I'll look into the rears for you . . everything else is pretty straight forward:beer:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Pants...tightening...


----------



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

mikegilbert said:


> Pants...tightening...


Mike I get the same reaction from your car...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Actually, the Mk5 R32 and B6/3C2 Passat 4motion rear bags are the same as the regular Mk5 rolling rear sleeve bag that we sell. Also the Mk5 front setup will work on the B6/3C2 Passat AND we have one in stock! :thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

saw this car at the leavenworth cruise def a hot wagon


----------



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

a2lowvw said:


> saw this car at the leavenworth cruise def a hot wagon


:thumbup: thanks for the compliments sir!:beer:


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

agreed. definately an entrance to the world this weekend pat. good job. :thumbup:

now eat me.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice talking with you last night Patrick:beer: Let us me know when you are ready for some pancakes


----------



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

SKIDMRK said:


> agreed. definately an entrance to the world this weekend pat. good job. :thumbup:
> 
> now eat me.


Thanks mark! 




[email protected] said:


> Nice talking with you last night Patrick:beer: Let us me know when you are ready for some pancakes


Same to you steve! And yes to the pancakes....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We just got a full Mk5/B6/3C2 kit in today


----------



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

Just a few week away from pulling the trigger


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

MicBicPic said:


> Just a few week away from pulling the trigger


you got my digits:beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

didnt even know you go rid of your B5...


----------



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

98DUB said:


> didnt even know you go rid of your B5...


Not many folks did until the Leavenworth drive  
over on PAssatWorld I put a post in my members Directory thread explaining my thought process...and how it all went Down.... I loved that B5 and a lot of blood sweat and tears went into it... I will definately miss it but the side by side comparison of the 5 to the 6 oh man...


----------



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I have decided on going with the accuair management system with the e-leveling option.... Have a friend that had it on his car and he absolutely loved it.... Can't wait for this to happen


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

it won't disappoint. It's awesome.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

MicBicPic said:


> Well I have decided on going with the accuair management system with the e-leveling option.... Have a friend that had it on his car and he absolutely loved it.... Can't wait for this to happen


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

Getting closer.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

just let us know when


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

quit being a sally and just pull the trigger and et PB&J for an extra week.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

Just a few more days....

SW- gotta make sure all the loose ends are taken care of first mang!


----------



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

Reconfirmed everything with Steve yesterday and in about 2 weeks this should be turning into a build thread....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

